# maiden fishing trip



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

took the replica 20 foot simmons out last wk for a trial run, still not finished, ran from sanders to navy barge with my son , it has 70 on it ran 27 knots, and burned 9.5 gallons of fuel. The last few weeks ive been broke due to my bad money mangerment. usc marine payne wanted to go before he leaves for further training next week, also took chris who pulled boat and runs fishfinders along with his son. Also brought jason who had unlimited sea tow. they filled up tank , 65.00 bucks.We trolling a while, no bites.Went to navy barge,and worked out.Only one mingo each spot. was headed out to secret#s, came up on a pallet and it had a thousand chicken dolphin under it.Had walmart mingo rigs on and we caught 2 at time till we got tired. my first encounter with them.ended up with 100 qt coo:whistling:ler full of chichen d,s mingo,s white snapper, pogies, a few trigger fish, 1 scamp, 4 limits snapper, oops had to let them all go. WE left with them still biting.ran out of bait anyway. i caught one of those big eyed snapper that they had on forum a while back. How can little mingo,s make you hurt so bad?I didnt want to catch one more.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

That sounds like a good first trip to me! Here is hoping that it wasn't just beginner's luck.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

New old boats maiden voyage, not people.beginner luck long gone, been fishing out of sherman field since i was 18 in vt6, 43 years ago. back then i had a 16 ft cabin boat with a 20hp, regullary brought limit of kings and spanish. dang, 60 already, same year as boat


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, very well then. I almost wondered if that was the case. No offense intended.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job...Thats a good trip with little fuel. It cost's me a fortune to do just that. I remember giving usc Marine Payne a fishing rod for fishing off the seawall at the base.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

no offense, sometimes beginners luck is better than knowledge


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*best picture i have*

lost my camera, payne took this picture late, yesterday when we came in, grey boat 2000 4 board replica simmons, been in water wadlmlaw island last 10 years, chas sc






white boat 1960 simmons 3 board 20 simmons, commercial fishing boat from wilmington nc for 50 yrs, in ocean


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*new boat got lost*







cant get yesterdays picture to load, here it is still being finished in sc, before i got it and added t top, and changed color. boats wants to stay green, whole left side washed off to primer, but still has good paint under primer, new winter job


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*picture was too large*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats a nice looking rig. I know they ride very well.


----------

